# Speedometer and Tachometer Issues



## JcorWVU (Jul 23, 2008)

I drive a 1996 Maxima

One of the aspects I recently began to enjoy about my car is the hours of entertainment my tachometer provided by randomly flipping around through its housing, shooting up to 8+, bouncing around and sometimes not moving at all. Please note that my engine isnt revving up that far, its just the gauge thats going a bit nutso. It porbably started last summer, ceased it's shenanigans in the winter, and then started up again this summer. Although its not entirely annoying, it is starting to get on my nerves.

Also, every now and again when I start the car, my speedometer stays put at 0. Id say it happens 1 out of every 5 times I start my car. Normally this is solved by giving a hard hit to the dash, but every now and again I gotta trun the car off and turn it back on. I reckon its an issue with a connection or something, but admittedly Im not really a mechanically inclined person. Can anyone give me some insight onto whats going on and how to fix it? I flipped through the posts related to this already, but no one seemed to have the same issues I was having.


----------



## drg007 (Jul 25, 2008)

I got the same problem before, u need to push the pin out ward on the harness, so it got a better contact


----------



## JcorWVU (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Il give that a shot...do I gotta get under the hood for that...i told ya, man, I know jack when it comes to fixing my car, short of changing oil and some general upkeep


----------



## drg007 (Jul 25, 2008)

the wire harness is behind the cluster and also u need to check the harness on ur speed sensor


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your problem, like others with the A32 Maximas, is a bad speedo head unit. Basically it's a bad circuit board behind the speedo head itself. We've replaced quite a few of these in the past at the dealership! Sometimes, it'll throw a CEL, speed sensor circuit code, I can't remember the number though.


----------

